

Paul Graham, Michael Moritz in discussion with Guy Kawasaki [video] - themichael
http://www.building43.com/videos/2009/08/07/fireside-chat-money-and-passion/

======
alexbeaudet
It seemed that a bunch of people thought a transcript would be useful, and
considering I was going to watch the video anyway, I decided to jot down some
notes for anyone interested. It's not a transcript by any means, but I think
you'll get the gist of the questions and answers.

The video is an hour, and I figured the notes were too long for posting here,
so I threw them up on a private link on my Tumblr account:
<http://bit.ly/18I4Td>

------
Alex3917
For me the most insightful idea was toward the end when Michael Moritz said
that it's easier for small b2b companies to get a foothold during a recession,
because during better times the big companies won't even listen to them. The
idea being that during a recession big companies become desperate to get
better results for less money. I hadn't thought about that, but it definitely
seems true, at least in my case.

------
moe
Sigh. I'm interested but can't possibly divert over an hour of screentime for
it.

An MP3 or ipod-video download would be appreciated.

~~~
warp
the video is on blip.tv, you can download it there.

<http://building43.blip.tv/file/2413059/>, see the "files and links" box on
the bottom-right of the page.

~~~
moe
Thank you!

------
MorrisCallaman
Paul and Michael are always worth hearing from; Guy, not so much.

~~~
briancooley
Guy is merely asking the questions.

~~~
alanthonyc
The person asking the questions helps drive the direction of the conversation.
With these two guys, you would hope the they are asked _good_ questions in
order to help discover key points that otherwise would not be found.

(Not saying that Guy did a bad job...still watching it.)

~~~
staunch
I think he's a good moderator.

------
davidw
So: for those of us familiar with pg's teachings (the shoe, thankyou, not the
gourd), is there much that's worth watching the video for, or is it a rehash?

~~~
gregwebs
The Sequoia investor completely dominates the video, so take a look if you are
interested in that perspective.

------
idlewords
Preparing a video of my comment.

------
knightinblue
A transcript would be great.

~~~
volida
probably you could use Amazon Mechanical Turk

~~~
knightinblue
I won't. But since they provided the interview, it'd be nice if they provided
a transcript as well. A transcript which takes 2 min to read instead of
watching an hour long video.

Efficiency. Look it up. Or have Mechanical Turk look it up for you.

------
sid
Great video, good insights from some of the veterans of the startup and
venture world. For someone oceans away its great to still get the information
and the advice that goes around in silicon valley.

About the video, i sometimes got the feeling that Micheal was cutting Paul of
at times, at times it was annoying when paul was about to say something
related to earlier stage startups and micheal would just cut it off.

When this happens its sometimes interesting to see the facial expressions of
the person getting cut off but the quality of the video wasnt good enough to
make out anything noticable =P that or paul did a good job of hiding it :)

------
briancooley
Best nugget from the video for me was Paul's opinion on the iPhone being the
next big platform because hackers are building apps for the iPhone (vs. the
Blackberry or Palm pre, which are almost non-existent among hackers).

~~~
ryk
I thought it was an interesting point also...and then I thought about it more.
Michael talked about how a lot the companies they are investing in aren't
based in the United States. Are iPhones as popular among hackers in other
countries?

------
weaksauce
Why do they not allow fast forwarding? I want to get back to the 20 minutes
mark but I cannot. Not worth watching that 20 minutes over again.

~~~
weaksauce
If you go to the building43.com page the video is on the top and it allows you
to fast forward.

<http://www.building43.com/>

------
stse
I think this is the Sequoia presentation they were talking about:
[http://www.docstoc.com/docs/1822343/Sequoia-Venture-
Capital-...](http://www.docstoc.com/docs/1822343/Sequoia-Venture-Capital-
Warning-to-CEOs)

edit: found the post also <http://hackerne.ws/item?id=328685>

------
themichael
Here is the audio version as an Mp3:
<http://blip.tv/file/get/Building43-FiresideChat738.mp3>

